# Tinkerbell (AKA Monster) a face only a mother could love.



## Missy (Sep 19, 2010)

Introducing Tink. She is my 4 year old blue Chihuahua. Tink loves Tank and Lana but no other animals better step foot on the property. Tink also loves to ride on the Harley. 






Tink at 12 weeks, awww





Don't be afraid, she is smiling.





She rides in the bag behind the seat. When she hears a Harley she goes crazy.


----------



## TortieGal (Sep 19, 2010)

She is so Cute! and very brave to ride on the Harley. I worry to much to let mine ride on the Harley. Great pic of that smile.


----------



## Angi (Sep 19, 2010)

She is very cute!


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cute.  I like your Harley.


----------



## Isa (Sep 19, 2010)

Awww Tinkerbell is adorable and she has a beautiful smile . I love your harley!! Beautiful and I love the pic with you guys on the bike  Very cool


----------



## terryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Awwww....I have two little Chi's myself. Mine think they are German Shepard's.


----------



## Missy (Sep 19, 2010)

terryo said:


> Awwww....I have two little Chi's myself. Mine think they are German Shepard's.



LOL, I no what you mean. Tink thinks she's a Pit. When she gets mad she spins in a circle and sounds like Taz.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 20, 2010)

Tink is soo adorable! Chihuahuas are one of my favorite dog breeds. I have a chihuahua and a chi mix- idk what I would do without my little pups!
My friend has a blue chi too- they are so gorgeous!



Missy said:


> When she gets mad she spins in a circle and sounds like Taz.



Omg I am SO glad that my chi mix is not the only dog that does that!


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice pics. All chihuahuas behave that way. I've had some really good ones. I had a malinois that liked to pick them up, shake them and then release them unharmed, just to show them that they aren't as big as they think. He wasn't dog aggressive at all, he just knew where he stood and didn't mind showing any little yappers where they stood.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 21, 2010)

nice ride


----------

